# Graco Merkur and Kremlin EOS



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey guys, quick stop here to get some help deciding on a AA rig for on site cabinetry refinishing. 
In my area, people want to stay away from the smell and hazard of oil paints or lacquers, so 80% of the time I spray waterborne acrylics. The other 20% is pigmented lacquers.

Since my 395 airless wasn't gonna cut it anymore, I stopped by Finishing Consultants, talked to a guy who worked for Kremlin in the 80's, and over 40 years experience in the industry to get some insight on these AA pumps.

Initially I was planning to get a Kremlin 30:1 EOS AA but he said the Merkur 30:1 is a better pump in terms of reliability and that they had a few EOS's already brought in for repairs.

So I held both guns, the airmix gold gun and the graco g40. The Airmix felt better in my hand; plus, I love that it has no tip guard like the Graco which is kinda in the way. 

. So he agreed to give me the Airmix gun with the needed fitting in case I was deciding to go with the Graco Merkur setup. 

Now I talked to my Sherwin Williams rep, and got his pricing as well.


Finishing consultants: Graco Merkur 30:1 with the Airmix gun and a custom made powder coated cart on which the pump is mounted and holds two 5 Gallon buckets to haul around at you please RICE: $3100

Sherwin Williams : Graco Merkur 30:1 with G40 gun and regular Graco cart: PRICE: $2800


What do you guys think? Tell the other guys to match Sherwin Williams but keep the airmix gun and cart?

I can't decide. I'd like some help. Thank you!


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Nobody?:/


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

When I buy equipment from the big guys (SW, PPG) I'll let them duke it out over price. If one of the local stores is pricing it also I will likely accept paying a little more for the same thing if they are higher, which is not always the case. I prefer to support my local stores as long as it's a mutual relationship. 

Let Finishing consultant know SW offer and see what they can do.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm still undecided on which system to pick.

Kremlin EOS 30:1 is 3200$ compared to the Graco Merkur at 3100$.

If I get the Merkur from Sherwin, 2800$.

Not that big of a difference in price to steer me towards a specific brand. 

I'd like to hear opinions from painters who actually worked with one or both of these systems. 
Can't find much online.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't have any experience with either setup, but you might want to try the Festool Owners Group forum. Their is much more of an emphasis on fine finishes on that forum.

Either way I'm guessing that you'll be happy with either setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Kremlin always had the reputation of being the best. Had no complaints on the rigs I've used and their gun is top notch. Merkurs are nice also. Which one will give you the best local tech and repair support?


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

The guy at FC was saying how Merkur's lower end is larger then the one on Kremlin, resulting in less wear on the moving parts , etc. 

I suppose the Graco being made in the USA is easier to service and could get parts faster then I'd get with the Kremlin ?

I've read just about anything I could find on both these pumps, and one thing that got my attention is somebody saying the Merkur's have less "wink", or else put, doesn't lay down air for a split second instead of material in the middle of spraying your piece like some other ones do. 

Seems like I'm more inclined to get the Merkur with the Kremlin Airmix gun and call it a day.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Well I just ordered the Graco Merkur G30C25.

Finishing consultants were going to sell me the wall mounted one on their cart for 3100$. 

The G30C25 comes with the Graco cart and it's just easier to haul around.

List price for this one is $3900 but SW will sell it to me for $2800. They'll pay the freight and throw in 15 gallons of either pro classic or pro industrial. I think I got an awesome deal.

I should have it in 5 days . Excited to try it out on the next cabinet job spraying PPG Breakthrough . My #1 acrylic paint for cabinets and doors as far as adhesion and durability goes.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

DynaPLLC said:


> Well I just ordered the Graco Merkur G30C25.
> 
> Finishing consultants were going to sell me the wall mounted one on their cart for 3100$.
> 
> ...


good luck with it! Please let us know how you like it.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Will do. I will have some video footage as well as pictures of the finished product in lacquer and acrylic for now.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

So what are the specs for the compressor to supply this unit?


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

6 SCFM minimum but if spraying continuously a 10 or so.

That's what Finishing Consultants recommended at least.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

10scfm is quite a bit. You're gonna need a good size compressor.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think we often under estimate the size compressors we should run for stuff. But they quickly become too heavy to move for offsite projects. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes it's not a tiny compressor by any means.
Can't be harder than hauling around my Graco 1595 though.
That monster requires at least 2 guys to lift or a nice ramp to load and unload.

anyhow, at least for me,!I know the benefits of the AAA will quickly outweigh the hassle of hauling a big compressor around.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

That probably requires 220v as well to hit that scfm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

I'll call Graco directly tomorrow to find out more.
Looks like the one I'm getting (0.4 GPM) needs a 6scfm and the 1.2 GPM requires 10 according to their website.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I will be getting some unit like this for shop use, doubt I will site spraying with one.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Just heard back from Sherwin. Should have the Merkur next Wednesday. 
Looks like I found a compressor that should work pretty good with this pump. 3HP, 6.5 SCFM at 90PSI. 

Portable and price isn't bad either. 

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Makita-5-2-Gal-3-0-HP-Single-Tank-Air-Compressor-MAC5200/202713486


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have that same compressor, quiet and works great. We don't use it to spray just running nailers.


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

DynaPLLC said:


> Just heard back from Sherwin. Should have the Merkur next Wednesday. Looks like I found a compressor that should work pretty good with this pump. 3HP, 6.5 SCFM at 90PSI. Portable and price isn't bad either.
> 
> You may want to check with Graco Tech Support on this air compressor. I don't know if it is large enough to keep up. Remember both the pump and gun need air.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

I did call them a few days ago but the guy wasn't too sure. He said I needed like 13cfm (6 pump and 6.5 gun). He still recommended I rent one and see what it can do. But that sounds like a lot of cfm for an AAA at 0.4gpm

My dad has got a 20g tank Craftsman 8.3 cfm. I'll try it on that before anything. 

And I'm still going to do a demo of the pump before actually putting the cash down. I'm curious what compressor the guy will be running.


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

When I was demo'ed my 15:1 the rep used a small 5 gallon and it ran almost non stop when shooting a few doors in my shop. If you do a search you may find the tread where I talk about buying my merkur.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have that makita as well. I think it would just barely run a 15:1 aaa, but i use a bigger compressor in my shop for that anyway.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Then I think I really need a bigger compressor .

Found a Mi-T-M 20 gallon tank at 9.3 cfm, electric, plugs into 120V outlet.

Only thing is, it weighs over 200 pounds lol. And costs 1000$  

Like I said, I'll try my dad's and go from there.
Time to look for bigger compressors and a shop.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Any good news with the new setup DynaPLLC?


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Update: the pump just got here. On my way to pick it up. Stay tuned, I'm gonna be spraying lacquer with it this week on some cabinets I stained.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

DynaPLLC said:


> I did call them a few days ago but the guy wasn't too sure. He said I needed like 13cfm (6 pump and 6.5 gun). He still recommended I rent one and see what it can do. But that sounds like a lot of cfm for an AAA at 0.4gpm
> 
> My dad has got a 20g tank Craftsman 8.3 cfm. I'll try it on that before anything.
> 
> And I'm still going to do a demo of the pump before actually putting the cash down. I'm curious what compressor the guy will be running.


I have been spraying with air driven pumps for 30+ years. When Graco says this is what you need, that is a 100% load at 24 gals an hour.

I can't remember the last time I sprayed 24 gals of finish in a hour let alone a day. A .013" tip would need about 1/3 of that to run. 

I demoed a Kremlin 10-14 and ran it with my Emglo 5.5 CFM 200 psi compressor with 15 gallon tank. I ran it at 50 psi. Stores about 10 CFM at that pressure.

Worked well but if I was spraying production I would use a larger compressor.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Time for some spraying. This thing is easy to haul around and take in and out of the van. Impressed with the quality so far.

Will see how it'll behave with some waterborne stuff. Will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice rig
Would love to see your whole set up 
Also the pressure you need to run it

I am somewhat clueless and a good tutorial would be great


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

robladd said:


> I have been spraying with air driven pumps for 30+ years. When Graco says this is what you need, that is a 100% load at 24 gals an hour.
> 
> I can't remember the last time I sprayed 24 gals of finish in a hour let alone a day. A .013" tip would need about 1/3 of that to run.
> 
> ...


When this thread came up I thought about you. Hope you have been doing well.



DynaPLLC said:


> Time for some spraying. This thing is easy to haul around and take in and out of the van. Impressed with the quality so far.
> 
> Will see how it'll behave with some waterborne stuff. Will keep you guys updated.


Keep us posted. I will be buying a shop sprayer this year and it will be air driven.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have only run WB clears through my 1:14 ca tech aaa. Can a 1:14 spray house paint unthinned or do you need the next size up?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I have only run WB clears through my 1:14 ca tech aaa. Can a 1:14 spray house paint unthinned or do you need the next size up?


I have sprayed house paint everything but flats. Interior paints down about 1200 psi & Exterior paints at 1500 psi. 

I sprayed ext. aaa with my Speeflo Atlas 30:1 with a Chicago Pneumatic 9 hp gas putting out 20+ cfm. G40 with a .015" tip.

I sprayed int. aaa with Airlessco 690 and Emglo 5.5 cfm again with a .015" tip.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It sounds like the 14:1 would be pushing pretty hard since Max fluid pressure is 1500 psi for interior acrylic trim enamels.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Dean what is your gpm on your CAT AAA? If you dial down to 1200 and have heavy tails in your airless spray pattern you'll need higher atomizing air. I don't like to go over 20 psi myself. Also in stage 1 you can use it as a duster any thing higher it starts to get little too turbulent for triple a.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It does 1/3 gpm max. Main reason I ask is that my 5200 makita compressor should be able to run a 14:1, but nothing larger. I have a larger compressor in my shop, but if I get another AAA I would rather not need to move my bigger compressor if I want to use it in the field.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Spraying tomorrow. Barely had time today to install a moisture trap . 90 elbow for cleaner look and easier hook up of the compressor hose.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

I can only ask myself one question: why didn't I get this pump sooner?

MLC Magnamax over stained walnut:


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

This is awesome enjoy.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Got a chance to spray some lacquer today too.
Coming from airless , this is a major improvement in finish quality, overspray control and less material waste.

It's an awesome pump. I'm using a 3.5HP 25gallon 8.5 CFM at 40psi compressor and I'm spraying this particular material at 30psi fluid and 20psi gun and it barely kicks in once in a while.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Technogod said:


> CustomDesignCoatings said:
> 
> 
> > Sir i would like to ask which store did you purchase your rig?
> ...


----------

